# lohnt es sich grüne Items entzaubern zu lassen?



## Hendrixlol (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Habe beim Questen durch Nordend jede Menge grüne boe Items gefunden.
Da diese ~70 Items meine Bank und Inventory doch sehr belasten wollte ich die nun los werden.
Allerding weiß ich nicht was sich mehr lohnt: Npc Händler oder Entzaubern lassen. Bzw. nen Kompromiss machen aus Platte und Waffen an Npc und Stoff/Leder etc. dissen lassen.
AH kann man eigentlich vergessen, die einzigen die das kaufen sind eben die Verzauberer.

Was macht ihr mit dem grünen crap den ihr so findet? Danke für eure Antworten.
Mfg Hendrix


----------



## Griese (20. Dezember 2009)

Entzaubern. Sowas von.


----------



## Dark_Lady (20. Dezember 2009)

Jup, ich lass die auch immer komplett entzaubern - teilweise bringen die Mats ganz gut Gold im AH, vor allem hab ich dann aber auch immer Mats für Verzauberungen auf mein Equip bzw Stäube für meinen Schneider.


----------



## Hendrixlol (20. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. War heute beim Verzauberer meines Vertrauens, nun muss das Zeug noch ins Ah.


----------



## iomega1 (24. Dezember 2009)

Nur das das Zeugs jetzt nix mehr wert ist da Hinz und Kunz sich alles automatisch entzaubern lassen kann.
Die Preise im AH sind erbärmlich.
Und das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern.
Deswegen verkauf die grünen Sachen im AH da erzielt man deutlich besser Preis jetzt.

Als Beispiel Du bekommst 5 Schleierstaub aus einem Teil raus die im AH nicht mal mehr 2g wert sind (teilweise 1g Kaufpreis) die grünen Sachen aber für 15g im AH verkauft werden.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (24. Dezember 2009)

hol dir das addon "enchantrix", dann bekommst du im tooltip angezeigt was du ca rausbekommst aus dem item.
danach kannst du entscheiden ob entzaubern oder zum NPC.


----------



## F-S-N (24. Dezember 2009)

70-80er Sachen entzaubern..


----------



## 64K (1. Januar 2010)

kannst es ja entzaubern lassen, entzaubert nimmt es weniger Platz ein.
Mit dem verkaufen der Mats würde ich aber noch warten,  bis nicht mehr
jeder so oft durch die neuen Inis rennt - dann steigen die Preise auch wieder.


----------

